# Acer Aspie One D250 Ram aufrüsten



## 0815 (22. September 2009)

*Acer Aspie One D250 Ram aufrüsten*

wollte mal wissen ob jemand erfahrung mit dem wechsel vom ram beim acer aspire one d250 hat 

hab gelesen das es beim d150 ziemlich kompliziert sein soll

hab die abdeckung schonmal aufgemacht, hab aber nur einen riegel / slot gesehen den ich belegen kann, - gibts nur diesen einen, oder ist irgendwo noch ein 2ter versteckt?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2009)

*AW: Acer Aspie One D250 Ram aufrüsten*

schau mal hier bei "arbeitsspeicher": Netbooks Acer Aspire One D250 in Blau  "1 von 1 modulen" => hat also nur einen steckplatz...


----------

